# Having a hard time getting breeders to embrace...



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

They like each other A LOT!!! However, i've re- conditioned them 3 times,( Wouldn't embrace, fin damage, female releaces unfertile eggs) and even switched males!!! They have been together for 3 weeks, both ready to breed, but won't embrace!!!

THIS IS TAKin' FOR EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would remove both of them from the spawning tank and place in separate container (76-78F) so that they can't see each other for 3-4 days and feed heavy with live foods.
Do a large water change on the spawning tank the night before you add both breeders in the tank that next AM. 
Add them at the same time and have it crammed full of either live or fake plants(silk) covering 3/4 of the tank leaving a open spot in the area of the nest so not to obstruct the spawning act and ease of egg gathering but enough to slow the male from getting through the mass going after the female, when she is ready to spawn she will go to him, have the temp 81-82F.(this works better in a full of water 10g tank) 
They will be slightly shocked when you first drop them in and this is what you want, as long as they are healthy and well conditioned they should be fine. Spawning should start within an hour to six hours
Dim lights and tannins in the water also can help
This is what has worked for me


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Kay', I'll try again... Remember when you suggested this method a few weeks back? Well, it didn't work... Instead, they started tearing each other up as soon as they caught sight of each other... Hope it'll work this time... Also, I don't know how to post pictures of my bettas, can you help me?

When you say large, can I do a complete water change?


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

i use imageshack.com its free


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

How long did you recondition them?


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

About a period of 1-2 weeks


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Start over from scratch. Isolate all, preferably in a dark place. Because the female has laid her eggs and has been beaten up, it's best to condition her for at least 2 weeks (longer the better). You can't immediately breed them. 

Plants are optional, yes it helps shelter the female but later it would cause difficulty in cleaning the tank full of fry. Once you feel everything is ready, place the male in the breeding tank. Float another male in the tank and see how they swim. If they hold their stand, leave them for about and hour. The following day (usually) the males would build nests (this is not a must). 

Float a female in the tank. See how they swim, are they dancing or are they holding their stand. The male should be dancing. Leave them as they are for 3 days or so. If the female shows she is ready to spawn, then release the female.

If they want to spawn but can not, I think size may be the problem. They should be about the same size or the female should be slightly smaller. If the female is either too big or too small, the male can't embrace her. This will frustrate the male and he will beat her. Because the female is ready to lay her eggs, thus she will eventually release unfertilized eggs.

Good luck next time.


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

I never knew that floating two males will cause them to build bubble nests. I am going to try that tommorow


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Dead Sunlight said:


> Kay', I'll try again... Remember when you suggested this method a few weeks back? Well, it didn't work... Instead, they started tearing each other up as soon as they caught sight of each other... Hope it'll work this time... Also, I don't know how to post pictures of my bettas, can you help me?
> 
> When you say large, can I do a complete water change?


Then you didn't have enough stuff in the tank and this method works better in a 10g full tank of water.
Once eggs are in the nest you can remove all the stuff to ease water changes and cleaning.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

shards said:


> I never knew that floating two males will cause them to build bubble nests. I am going to try that tommorow


No no no .... you misunderstood. The basic idea is to get the male tired. Usually (I don't know why exactly) they will want to spawn. This is how I "force" my "lazy" or vicious breeders.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

indjo said:


> No no no .... you misunderstood. The basic idea is to get the male tired. Usually (I don't know why exactly) they will want to spawn. This is how I "force" my "lazy" or vicious breeders.


That is what I do too, it seem to stimulate them and it will also get the female excited seeing the two males spar (protected with a cup). I have done this to help a reluctant female as well as lazy males.
I only let them spar like this for a few minutes.


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

oh ok i got it now good thing i didnt float a male yet lol i was just about to to. but ill see if i can stimulate my female


----------

